# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  1

## Skeeter

1

----------


## JEK

Skeets,
You negative phraseology is the highest I've seen from you, so I take it this was a flop as a trip. Sorry to hear.

----------


## JEK

Corporate=free?

----------

